# Guernsey now open for motorhomes



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

"Guernsey has at last opened it's doors to motorhomes on a trial basis for a period of two years, our local Environment Department responsible for planning has agreed to allow the local campsites to apply for permission to take 6 to 8 motorhomes on designated areas of their sites for a maximum stay of one month the size limitations are 2.3m wide which includes all fixtures including awnings and wheel arches and 6.9m long the height restriction on the fast ferry is 2.95m it must be born in mind that the local roads are very narrow and you may not feel comfortable driving around the island.

Permits to bring a motorhome to the island will be issued by the camp site at the time of booking and must be shown to the ferry operator at embarkation and to customs upon entry to the island.

Links to the campsites are www.fauxquets.co.uk www.vaugratcampsite.com and La Bailloterie campsite at www.campinginguernsey.com

but La Bailloterie is not currently accepting bookings. With the opportunity to visit the stress free islands of Sark (no cars) and Herm again no cars there is good reason to make this an enjoyable and relaxing holiday.

Fuel prices are currently around £1.15 p/lt so the saving on a tank of fuel will go some way towards the ferry cost."


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Sorc - I'll move this to Uk touring.....


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Bognormike,
Thanks for moving my post over to UK touring,
SorC (Steve)


----------

